# Canadian Help requested



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I picked this up this morning from the RadioOfficers list ([email protected]) and am forwarding it here in case there may be somone who could help.

*Quote :*

CQD CQD CQD SOS SOS SOS de Radio Museum of Quebec

Background:

This is a distress call to all enthusiasts of radio and radio history. The Radio Museum of Quebec located in Sorel Quebec is in deep trouble. Some time ago , they had to vacate the existing premises where the radio collection was located. All artifacts were put into storage but no suitable site was ever found. Now the owner wants his tractor trailers back – all six of them!

Forwarded content:

The message below, sent a few weeks ago, did not result in a solution to save the radio collection at Musée Québécois de la radio inc. If a solution is not found within the next few days, the complete collection will go to the thrash and will disappear at the end of the month. The collection is impressive. It contains over 1900 pieces of radio equipment and over three quarters of a million pages of do***entation. The collection is presently stored on 130 pallets in six 53-foot trailers. The trailers are on loan and must be returned on the 31st of May. If storage space is not found, the entire collection could end up in the garbage. It was impossible to find a temporary warehouse for the collection. One solution was to purchase three or four used 53-foot trailers but the fund raising attempt did not generate enough funds. That option would have required at least $7,500.

Does anyone have any suggestions ? If no solution is found, can we save the collection by offering it to other museums in Canada ?

What to do on the 31st of May ? Open the trailers, let anyone take anything they want, and let the rest go to the dump ?

Or return the trailers to the owners with the collection inside ? The owner will certainly take the collection to the dump and invoice the Museum for the cost of disposal.

Here are the options:

Find a storage solution before the end of May

Donate the collection to other museums (must be picked up before the end of May)

Let anyone take what they want and send the rest to the dump

Send the entire collection to the dump

Abandoning the collection by returning the trailers with the collection inside

If you have any suggestions, or if you can help,

please contact Jacques Hamel, VE2DJQ at: [email protected]

*****

End of forwarded content

Regards,
Jerry Proc VE3FAB
E-mail: [email protected]
Web: http://jproc.ca

*UnQuote*

Hopefully there will be someone somewhere who could assist ....

Cheers

Andy


----------

